# Ceiling fun --- New sheetrock meets old plaster!



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

TivoTron said:


> ....Is there anything you could suggest for this rock-meets-plaster joint?...


 
Where does the plaster meet the sheetrock? Do you have pictures?


----------



## TivoTron (Feb 13, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Where does the plaster meet the sheetrock? Do you have pictures?


Let me grab a picture for you tonight - thanks!

Basically, I took out a 4x4 piece of plaster from one corner of the living room and replaced it with sheetrock. It all lines up, but it keeps cracking at the joint (presumably since there is some weight on the ceiling).

Thanks again.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

1) What did you attach the sheetrock patch to?
2.) How did you attach the sheetrock Patch?
3.) What did you coat the seam with?
4.) How did you coat the seam?
5.) Did you apply enough coats to the area?
6.) Why did you replace the area?
7.) What is above the area?


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you tape the seam? If not it will keep cracking.


----------



## TivoTron (Feb 13, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> 1) What did you attach the sheetrock patch to?
> 2.) How did you attach the sheetrock Patch?
> 3.) What did you coat the seam with?
> 4.) How did you coat the seam?
> ...


The ceiling area needed to come down in that area since a piece of wall we removed needed fresh ceiling in the removed part.

The sheetrock was attached to the floor studs from the upstairs.

The seam was taped and spackled (a lot).

There is no walking space above the area (closet), but the upstairs contains two bedrooms.

I've heard that sheetrock-to-plaster is often a problem...even more so when there is some element of house weight pushing down on the area (no load-bearing issues though).

I'm wondering if there is some sort of solid tape and or gluey substance that could applied to the area, sanded, then painted over to mitigate the cracking.

Picture to come tonight.

Thanks again.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

TivoTron said:


> The seam was taped and spackled (a lot).


But, what did you use to tape it with. My guess, at this point is "mesh tape". My other guess is that you used ready mix compound out of a bucket.

Did you attach enough screws at the seams?

If I am correct about the mesh tape, then that is your problem. Always use paper tape when using ready mix compound. (Mesh for "hot Mud"/ Easy Sand Quickdry.



TivoTron said:


> I've heard that sheetrock-to-plaster is often a problem...


No, that is never a problem.



TivoTron said:


> I'm wondering if there is some sort of solid tape and or gluey substance that could applied to the area, sanded, then painted over to mitigate the cracking.


Get back to me first about the mesh vs. paper tape...


----------



## TivoTron (Feb 13, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> But, what did you use to tape it with. My guess, at this point is "mesh tape". My other guess is that you used ready mix compound out of a bucket.
> 
> Did you attach enough screws at the seams?
> 
> ...


Both tape was used. The spackle was the stuff that comes in those big white buckets (I think it was the blue-lid, quick dry stuff).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You should use only paper tape with ready mix compound.

1.) Remove tape. scrape down compound....or if need be, remove the patch and start over.

2.) Did you add enough framing to attach the patch to? If not add some. If possible, add a continuous line of wood nailing surface along all seams.

3.) Make sure that all 4 seams are properly screwed off. Make sure that the paper is not broken by the screw heads. 
(If you don't attach enough screws at seams, then this can contribute to cracks)

3.) Make sure that you apply the paper tape properly, with enough compound under it, over the seams.

4.) Coat the areas again per standard procedure (over the paper tape).

Lastly, You could also use Hot mud or easy sand to do your first coating, as it hardens stronger than ready mix. Finish coat it with ready mix...


----------

